# Train my pup to jump into a car?



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol, Parker refuses to jump in any car. I think he is afraid of them....

He has done it only a handful of times since we got him 5 months ago. I rewarded every time. Abby will get in first so he knows what to do. 

I have tried using treats, running starts, jumping in myself. I'm at a loss. He will put his front feet on then just turn and look at me. I have even left him at home since he wouldn't get in.

Any suggestions? I'm not used to a pup that doesn't like car rides....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i had/have the same problem with Shasta. At first she was terrified of the cat because it made her sick. She hadn't had much experience with it. Now she enjoys rides but is unsure of how to go about getting into it. She really wants to. She whines and tries and she's getting a great deal better about it but still has trouble. I drive an Xterra so its pretty tall but she's even afraid of getting into our mustang and thats pretty low to the ground. It may be your pups size that is intimidating as they're not sure how to work so smoothly like adult dogs. They're clumsy and gangly. Shasta only recently discovered she can use the running board to get in the car. Only thing is i'm trying to teach her she can climb up onto the floor and THEN the seat but she insists on going straight to the seat. I encouraged her a few times a day for about a week before she finally started trying harder to get in on her own. BUT i also have to be standing between her and the door patting the seat encouraging her that she can do it. After she got over her initial issue getting in, i started treating for her being calm and relaxed. When she would just put her front feet up in the car, there would be a party. hope that gives you an idea. how old is your pup?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe he doesn't have the muscle
for it yet. you don't want him doing to much
jumping due to his age.


----------



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

He is 7 months. 

I have a hard time thinking it's muscle issues when I see him play and wrestle with my full grown GSD. (not sure if I mentioned, he's a GSD mix that we got from a rescue) 

He will leap off our front porch and jump onto Abby. He bounces at the gate when I get home from work and will jump on the couch. I have a tahoe, but he wouldn't jump into my parents scion. 

When he rides in the car he mostly lays down with his ears back.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like the car makes him nervous. some dogs never grow out of it while others do. best you can do is work every single day on making just being around the car positive. after a couple weeks of that you move on to just getting the front feet in and throwing a party each time and work up until he's getting in the car on his own. When he's relaxed just sitting in the car, praise. ears up, praise.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

playing with the other dogs and jumping off the porch
he's usuing different muscles. jumping into a Tahoe
is a big jump. when i said "maybe he doesn't have the muscle for it yet"
i don't think it's an issue to be worried about. i mean 
they haven't developed yet. 



manther21 said:


> He is 7 months.
> 
> I have a hard time thinking it's muscle issues when I see him play and wrestle with my full grown GSD. (not sure if I mentioned, he's a GSD mix that we got from a rescue)
> 
> ...


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I agree with doggiedad. According to the books I am reading, at 7 months the dog is still developing.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Kick em in the butt. Arlo learned by 5 months to jump into the back of the SUV


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

manther21 said:


> I have tried using treats, running starts, jumping in myself. I'm at a loss.


How about feeding him his meal in the car? This is a bigger reward than any treat. Obviously, you need to prevent a big mess in there...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know Glory won't jump in on her own, same as your pup... she'll put her front feet in and then wait. Don't know if it's a combination of her not LOVING the car + me 'accidentally' teaching her that the way to get in is using me (I got her at 8 weeks so used to have to lift her in).

WHATEVER.... I don't want the car to be more of a stressor so I just pick her behind up abit so her rear feet are on the car frame and then she will scramble in.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Deuce gets car sick so he's not crazy about getting in, either. I have to pick him up and put him in and then he lays down on the back seat and sleeps...LOL.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Jordan sleeps cuddled up with me.

We use to have to left her hind legs up but we found that since she is so closely bonded with me and wants to be with me allllll the time that if hubby takes her to his side and lets me put my seat belt on and rearrange then I can open his door from the inside he tells her to stay and then I give the release command and get all excited.... she makes it in the truck (from about 4 feet back) about 90% of the time, straight to my lap. We praise loads and treat accordingly! We have a 2006 toyota tacoma so its a bit short. 

There is hope just keep trying...your pup will get it eventually!


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

I sometimes wish my dogs didn't like getting in the car - they will FLY in if a door is open because they know they're going somewhere fun.

I've been told that a good way to make them feel more comfortable is to open both doors and bait with food, a ball, or whatever stimulates them the most. The open doors makes it seem not so scary, and the food/ball obviously gives them a positive association with being in the car.


----------

